# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  Question about breeding

## Louis

I got a couple of these guys (Sphaenorhynchus Lacteus / Greater Hatchet Faced Treefrog) since Sep 2009.  I had done much on finding care sheet as well as breeding information about them throught internet and many books but these guys seem less popular among frog keeper.  Although they seem doing well now but I want to know more about them especially in breeding.  Could anyone help?  Thanks.

----------


## Socrates

I would direct you to the Tree frog guru AKA "Kurt."  If anyone will know, he will haha.  Oh and beautiful frogs by the way!

----------


## Kurt

I have not found any real information on this species, other than they eat ants in the wild. I would keep them like any other tropical treefrog for now.

----------

